

Gone in 2 Minutes: MacBook Air gets hacked first in contest - weegee
http://www.macworld.com/article/132733/2008/03/hack.html

======
sant0sk1
misleading title. It took a few more than 2 minutes to hack the box. FTA:

"Nobody was able to hack into the systems on the first day of the contest when
contestants were only allowed to attack the computers over the network"

